# So Cal (Lost Hills, CA) Results



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

DERBY

1) Jazztime Empty Wallet - Calvert
2) Midnight Sun Southpaw - Braverman
3) Citori's Vista 40th Pres - Moore
4) Hiwood Hi-Roller - McFall
RJ) Burns' Who's Your Daddy - Burns (Pleasant)

Sorry, don't have JAMs.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Melanie! Keep it coming please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

dogcommand said:


> Thanks Melanie! Keep it coming please.


Why aren't you down there running this trial?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

*lost hills*

Thanks Melanie,
whats the weather like there? We finally saw rain this morning
Cindy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Melanie, I wanted to be there  but back in early Feb. Gyro got blisters on the big pad of both front feet and so he has been off for a month. I just started working him a little this week. Don't know how long it will take to get him back up to speed. Chip is down in Texas with Karl Gunzer. How do you say "no spring trials" :evil: :evil:


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*So.Cal trial*

Thanks Melanie for the result. Please keep us posted it you get a chance.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Weather yucky, rain, hail, and mud. What happened to the fabled So California weather??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

*Lost hills*

Howard,
sorry for the horrible weather, thats the reason we didn't enter for once our weatherman was correct. We are in Yuma and its been raining all day. Hows the Qual doing? 
cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*So.Cal trial*

Howard count your blessings. Here is North Scottsdale - Carefreee it is snowing!!!! Sorry you left training with Jack as I never got a chance to meet you.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard,

You should have gone to train in the Garden of Eden, Shangra La, Xanadu or Utopia if you expected to train in perfect weather every single day :roll:


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Howard...do you know of any place that has had "normal" weather this winter. Aside from that what do you expect from "southern" California :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Garden of Eden, Shangra La, Xanadu or Utopia if you expected to train in perfect weather every single day


... And here I thought Southern California was all those places rolled into one, except with traffic......... NOT  

It has been wonderful at times, and the water has almost all been liquid


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone have the qual results??


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual started the water blind this morning. It is not over yet.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Russ, how are the Am and Open doing?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no info onany of the stakes since yesterday. If I hear anything, I will pass it on.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open had 34 to water blind this, (yeah, Sunday) morning, setting up the 4th at 1:00 as the Am was finishing. Very tough trial all around. I think only six dogs finished the Derby. 18 in the last series of the Amateur, looked like only six had done that reasonably with two dogs left to run. Roy McFall and Charles Tyson with his young dog were looking good there.
It was a pleasure meeting Howard.
Lynn


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amateur*
1. Hana's Eye of The Tiger, John Pampy
2. AFC Glen Lake Yankee Clipper, Scotty Seward
3. AFC Absoroka Sioux Not Afraid, Joe Skaggs
4. Cuda's Negra Modelo, Charles Tyson
RJ FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar, Roy McFall
Jams: Bigwoods Lost River Jake, Bill Kolstad; Harney Hill Husky,Gordon Powers; Emberain Rugby, Linda Brown; King Elessar of Gondor, Chester or Charlene Koeth; Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko

*Qualifying*
1. Louzana Luke, George Ibarra
2. Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire, Bill Daley
3. Applewood's Just Joe, Luann Pleasant
4. Hidden Bay Primo Pic, Chris Willet
RJ Reveille's Dream Spirit, Bill Daley
Jams Emberain Amiable Ultimatum, Suzanne Burr; Chena River Calypso Callgirl, David Kirker; Elk Run Sundance, Don Romien; Bearable, Robin Gulvin; Armagh's Iris Roisin, Don Romien; Seismic Disturbance, Jeri Bowen; Connie of Baypoint, Bruce Mullis.

I don't know the open placements. It was still going on when I left.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*So Cal*

Thanks Moorelabs and Howard for the report. Congratulations to all who placed and also to all who finished.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*So Cal*

Thanks Moorelabs and Howard for the report. Congratulations to all who placed and also to all who finished.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Results are posted on EE.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

> It has been wonderful at times, and the water has almost all been liquid[


I wonder what that would be like. Freaking cold here and snowing AGAIN


----------

